# Super Bowl 51 - GO FALCONS!



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Almost time, boys!

Y'all ready?



GO FALCONS!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Woooo!!
Rise Up


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

I am nervous. Been pulling for them since day one in Atlanta. I really really want to win this one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am nervous. Been pulling for them since day one in Atlanta. I really really want to win this one.



I'm nervous too, bud. Hopefully we can start out on fire and calm my nerves a little.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2017)

Not a big fan of the NFL but hope the Falcons win it.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2017)

I hope the Falcons win...I'm tired of the politically correct ads and pre-game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Here we go, boys!

GO FALCONS! RISE UP!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Good stop, D!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Wooooooo hoooooooo! What a run!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

There ya go! Eat him up!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Two sacks to one.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 5, 2017)

So far the D's are playing well


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Would like to see more running this series. And a TD!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

End of the 1st - no score

We're moving the ball pretty good, just unable to get any points so far.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

Fumble , Falcons gonna win this !


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh yeah , Julio !!!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

T.d


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

TD Falcons


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

7-0 Birds!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcons are looking good


----------



## Wanderlust (Feb 5, 2017)

Go birds


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Matty ice coolld blooodeddd


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

TD! 14-0 Good guys!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

They better get all they can, cause I got a feeling they gonna need them.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 5, 2017)

They got to keep the pedal to the metal!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> They better get all they can, cause I got a feeling they gonna need them.





Yup, that's how much I respect Brady.....You could give me the Montana 49ers, the Aikman Cowboys, etc and a 21 point lead and I still wouldn't feel comfortable against Brady and a full half of football left to play


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Referees now making a joke out of this game.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh here comes the flags against ATL.....Can't let this game turn into a blow out too early now can we Roger?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Three times in a row Falcons hold them on third down and three time the refs figure a way to give them a 1st down.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

He gone


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh my! Pick 6!  Wooooo hoooo!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 5, 2017)

The falcons are catching a rising air and they are flying mighty fine so far.  Rise UP!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Take that and put it in your pipe Hoody.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

Yesssssss sir !!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

21-0 Birds!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Feb 5, 2017)

I despise show boating!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Woody's Janitor said:


> I despise show boating!



Yeah, especially with several more yards to go for the TD. Stupid!


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 5, 2017)

I might even stick around to watch Lady GaGa now....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 5, 2017)

Wooooooo


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Woody's Janitor said:


> I despise show boating!





Agreed, I know this team HASN'T been there before but dang, act like it.  Put your head down and run, fool.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow, Falcons acting like they want it....


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

I actually thought this was gonna be a game


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Brady is still playing, so they are still in this game. Got a long way to go.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 5, 2017)

Arthur Blank dancing in the Sky Booth! Go Falcons.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

But I also know to never count Brady out til the clock says 0


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

That looked like one of cam newtons passes when he played with auburn


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Birds up 21-3 at the half


----------



## Horns (Feb 5, 2017)

A lot of ball left to play yet. Hoping for the Falcons win but Brady is deadly. Gotta contain that little WR. Eddleman?


----------



## Mike81 (Feb 5, 2017)

Confidence is a beautiful thing.  The D is young and hungry!!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 5, 2017)

We can do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gooooooo falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Well Lady Gaga didn't do nuffin stupid so that's a plus


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Lady Goo Goo may can sing, but that halftime show sucked!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

I thought it was pretty good.  Inoffensive, straight up, good dancing.

I'd rather see that than some 65 year old rocker from before my time.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 5, 2017)

brownceluse said:


> Wow, Falcons acting like they want it....



I was thinking the same thing. A lot of energy on both sides of the ball


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcons are gonna have to earn it now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Very poor way to start the second half. If we let them get the mo here, they will be hard to stop.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

It sucks how a 30 minute half time sucks the momentum out of a team.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Good stop, D!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Need a good drive here after holding them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

TD, Birds!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

The lawfirm of Freeman, Coleman, and Ryan strikes again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2017)

That a way to break em down!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

Dirty Birds on a roll now. Matty Ice is in the groove.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcon D is fast.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Doing all this without using Julio much. Julio is 3 for 60 right now.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 5, 2017)

Likey what I'm seeing. Brady still scares me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

LOL

Helmets stuck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2017)

Pulled it!


----------



## Horns (Feb 5, 2017)

Heckuva sack by Jarrett


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2017)

Good stand by the Falcons D


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 5, 2017)

New England can't block them Clemson boys!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2017)

Need to make first downs, eat up the clock and score.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

That don't look good


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Stupid call right there


----------



## Horns (Feb 5, 2017)

Classic Matt Ryan. Fumble late in game deep in our territory


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

They're gonna choke it away.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

No way !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2017)

Horns said:


> Classic Matt Ryan. Fumble late in game deep in our territory



Hard not to when Dont'e Hightower gets turned loose like that.


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcons got to score now !


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2017)

Why oh why does UGA and the Falcons have to look so good at times then just collapse?  The Falcons started playing not to lose the same way UGA does.  They have to score and run clock here or Brady will beat them.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Need a long scoring drive right here.

Let's Go!


----------



## Horns (Feb 5, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Why oh why does UGA and the Falcons have to look so good at times then just collapse?  The Falcons started playing not to lose the same way UGA does.  They have to score and run clock here or Brady will beat them.



Yep. Can not allow Brady anything. He's deadly


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 5, 2017)

Wooooooo


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2017)

What a catch!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow! What a catch by Julio!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Feb 5, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> What a catch!!



no way he makes that catch, then he did


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Matt Ryan was TRYING to throw the drive killing 4th quarter INT there.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2017)

All they needed to do is run clock and let Bryant kick a FG.  refs help NE out again.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

unbelievable.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Unbelevable


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Welp, down by 8, 3 mins left in the game and Tom Brady has the ball.

What do YOU think is going to happen?


----------



## antharper (Feb 5, 2017)

This ain't good for your heart


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2017)

well OT is likely now.  All these batted balls and the Falcons can't get any.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

What a choke job.

21-3...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 5, 2017)

Dadgummit!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Rise Up, Dirty Birds!


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2017)

Horns said:


> Classic Matt Ryan. Fumble late in game deep in our territory



Missed block...not his fault.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Nothing has changed in 50 years. Falcons get your hopes up only to completely dash them. Seen this movie one too many times.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Matt Ryan had to protect that ball.


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2017)

Well because of that stupid challenge Atlanta has no timeouts.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

Seriously, they were up 21-3 .......28-10......

And it's all gone.  All choked away.  Biggest choke job in Superbowl history.    Unbelievable.


57 seconds for Ryan.  Get in FG range or throw an INT?   Whatcha got?


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

What a crock!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

They don't need a Timeout they need the QB to get the ball out of his hands.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcons gonna lose.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2017)

LOL......this is the falcons football for you


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2017)

What a joke.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

egomaniac247 said:


> Seriously, they were up 21-3 .......28-10......
> 
> And it's all gone.  All choked away.  Biggest choke job in Superbowl history.    Unbelievable.
> 
> ...



Who has confidence in the OT?


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

Rise down.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Come on, let's go Birds!


----------



## skeeter24 (Feb 5, 2017)

Blow a 25 point lead in the second half......only Atlanta


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2017)

The reality of being a UGA or Falcons fan.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2017)

Fire Arthur blank!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh well it is the Falcons.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 5, 2017)

Just not believing this.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

At least Malcom Mitchell had a good game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 5, 2017)

D is gassed and Brady has the ball. Without a turnover it's OVA


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> D is gassed and Brady has the ball. Without a turnover it's OVA



It's OVA


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 5, 2017)

Ova


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Call me in 50 years.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

Devonta Freeman's missed block was the turning point.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Matt Ryan can go back to Boston. The Atlanta Secondary can go back to wherever they come from.


----------



## dixiecutter (Feb 5, 2017)

boys were too tired in o.t. guess coach needed those time outs for next season?


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 5, 2017)

That one's on Shanahan....had the field goal set up with 3 mins. left and got cute...took the sack and then the holding penalty.  So easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 5, 2017)

Lol......


----------



## Horns (Feb 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Matt Ryan can go back to Boston. The Atlanta Secondary can go back to wherever they come from.



Never been an elite QB and never will be. Classic 4th quarter turnover that leads to a TD for the other team


----------



## lbzdually (Feb 5, 2017)

jbird1 said:


> That one's on Shanahan....had the field goal set up with 3 mins. left and got cute...took the sack and then the holding penalty.  So easy a caveman could do it.



Now he bolts to SF and gets to leave his stupid decision behind him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Good game, but the Birds celebrated too early. And I'll say it again, WHAT A CROCK!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 5, 2017)

nickel back said:


> Lol......



go dogs


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

They were RIGHT THERE.

FG range......then they took a penalty and a sack.  THEY WERE IN FG range to put this game on ice.

They blew it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

No excuse for losing this game. I bet Saban calls Kiffin and chews him out over this!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 5, 2017)

Falcons had the winning field goal around the 20 twice in the 4th quarter!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To heck with all that passing crap, just Freeman up the middle then make the field goal!!!!!!!!!!
I have no more voice I yelled at the tv so much!!!!!!!

Gotta say it....well.....maybe next year.....again


----------



## killswitch (Feb 5, 2017)

ouch


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Matt Ryan had to protect that ball.



You ought to watch that play again.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2017)

I didn't care who won not a fan of the NFL but hate it for the Falcon fans but they were up against a history maker. Great FB game. Hats off to both teams.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## tigerdad30529 (Feb 5, 2017)

*Thanks Atlanta*

Y'all deserve to lose that.
Along with the braves, you once again get out classed by another quality organization, you deserve this and the let down you showed.

For 50 years, the city of Atlanta, has never had the class as an organization, poor leadership, coaching and ownership.

Atlanta Falcons do not deserve to win a championship ever.

Poor coaching, and paid athletes not knowing their jobs.

Horrible!

Go Braves, Falcons and any other professional team in Atlanta! And leave as soon as possible!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 5, 2017)

:rofl


----------



## lampern (Feb 5, 2017)

Horns said:


> Never been an elite QB and never will be. Classic 4th quarter turnover that leads to a TD for the other team



Sorry but Matt Ryan is an elite QB.

VERY elite.

He didn't take just any team to the Super Bowl.

He took the Atlanta Falcons.

Impressive to say the least given Atlanta's history.


----------



## Dub (Feb 5, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> D is gassed and Brady has the ball. Without a turnover it's OVA



Yup.




elfiii said:


> Devonta Freeman's missed block was the turning point.



That was the final nail in the coffin.




Man....painful to watch that hyooge lead bleed away.


----------



## lampern (Feb 5, 2017)

> Atlanta does not deserve a championship ever.



Well the 1995 Braves did win one.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Fire Arthur blank!!



Fire Trump. It's his fault.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 5, 2017)

That may be the worst thing I have ever watched in my 50 years.


My God....  How did that happen


----------



## tcward (Feb 5, 2017)

Matty got that MVP too early. Brady is without a doubt the MVP!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Feb 5, 2017)

The only silver lining...PLEASE let me see Goodell hand Tom Brady the trophy.  Pretty please.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 5, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> That may be the worst thing I have ever watched in my 50 years.
> 
> 
> My God....  How did that happen



It's just the falcons..........oh well I'm depressed....again


----------



## tcward (Feb 5, 2017)

tigerdad30529 said:


> Y'all deserve to lose that.
> Along with the braves, you once again get out classed by another quality organization, you deserve this and the let down you showed.
> 
> For 50 years, the city of Atlanta, has never had the class as an organization, poor leadership, coaching and ownership.
> ...



Spot on!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

egomaniac247 said:


> They were RIGHT THERE.
> 
> FG range......then they took a penalty and a sack.  THEY WERE IN FG range to put this game on ice.
> 
> They blew it.



This X 1,000


----------



## tcward (Feb 5, 2017)

All bandwagon riders can now resume your post...


----------



## elfiii (Feb 5, 2017)

Can we start talking about CFB now or what?


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 5, 2017)

falcons need to trade up and draft deshaun watson. Falcons had better players at every position tonight except quarterback and coaching staff.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2017)

Failcons


----------



## specialk (Feb 5, 2017)

Best thread ever....


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Horns (Feb 5, 2017)

lampern said:


> Sorry but Matt Ryan is an elite QB.
> 
> VERY elite.
> 
> ...


No he's not. Elite lined up against Ryan and put his team on his back 25 points down and won the game. That's the epitome of elite and the 5 rings show it as well but you definitely got a good point


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 5, 2017)

lampern said:


> Sorry but Matt Ryan is an elite QB.
> 
> VERY elite.
> 
> ...



This statement is laughable.... Elite quarterbacks win games when it matters. They don't curl up in the fetal position and hand it away. How many championships does Matt have again?

You could take 20 other qb's in the nfl, plug them in to Atlanta's team this season and they would have done as well or better.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 5, 2017)

It's ok trump's still president and Alabama still lost!!!


----------



## tcward (Feb 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Can we start talking about CFB now or what?



This^. Proud for Malcomb Mitchell and David Andrews tonigh though!


----------



## Duff (Feb 5, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> This statement is laughable.... Elite quarterbacks win games when it matters. They don't curl up in the fetal position and hand it away. How many championships does Matt have again?
> 
> You could take 20 other qb's in the nfl, plug them in to Atlanta's team this season and they would have done as well or better.



So, 20 other QBs could have won MVP and took the poor old Atl Falcons to the superbowl? Laughable. Ummmm. Yeah.


----------



## tcward (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't worry Falcon fans, they will be back in 19 years....


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 5, 2017)

Duff said:


> So, 20 other QBs could have won MVP and took the poor old Atl Falcons to the superbowl? Laughable. Ummmm. Yeah.



You're right, the falcons team sucks... only reason they made it so far was because of the Mighty Matt Ryan... Had nothing to do with Julio Jones and company...


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 5, 2017)

Duff said:


> So, 20 other QBs could have won MVP and took the poor old Atl Falcons to the superbowl? Laughable. Ummmm. Yeah.



Probably about 100,000 QB's that could have done a better job on that pivotal 4th quarter drive.

Heck, I could have done a better job by simply kneeling the ball to keep the Falcons in field goal range.

That's where you separate real QB's from pretenders... Matty Ice is a pretender. Plain and simple.

Fact is, Matt could have made one or two plays in the 4th quarter to seal the game and he didn't. Tom Brady had to make dozens of perfect plays to even have a chance and big surprise he rose up like great players do and made every single play when it mattered.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 5, 2017)

Mark Richt lost control of Super Bowl LI. Fire Bobo...


----------



## bsanders (Feb 5, 2017)

Hayseed has a point


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 5, 2017)

This is on Matt Ryan again.  
Cannot take a sack there, throw it at somebody,s feet!!
Skip the ball CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored
Still get the FG!!!


----------



## weathermantrey (Feb 5, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> This is on Matt Ryan again.
> Cannot take a sack there, throw it at somebody,s feet!!
> Skip the ball CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored
> Still get the FG!!!



How about just sling it in Julio's direction??? Worked earlier in that drive!


----------



## Dub (Feb 5, 2017)

Throwback said:


> It's ok trump's still president and Alabama still lost!!!


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 5, 2017)

Y'all can arm chair quarterback all you want....
Fact is Matt Ryan Sux!!!

End of story. Carry on.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 5, 2017)

Go Falcons


----------



## georgia_home (Feb 6, 2017)

Seemed to me this was like the new NASCAR scoring system.

The first game, 2 quarters was a spank fest. Atl got the 28 points there.

The second game, 2 quarters, was the reverse spank fest, with the pats getting the 25 points.

And the third game, the tie breaker, well.. we all know how that turned out.

A nail biter like that, it was a hard fought game, even if you don't like the outcome.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 6, 2017)

lampern said:


> Sorry but Matt Ryan is an elite QB.
> 
> VERY elite.
> 
> ...



It depends on what you consider elite. Ryan played at an Elite level this year. Without a doubt. Before this year, I'd say it's a bit more hazy.  If he can continue to play at this level, that changes the conversion and he can move up the list.

I'd say Ryan is easily a top 10 QB. His numbers are comparable to Roethlisberger.

To me, it goes:

Brady
Rodgers
Brees

(This is where the order gets blurry)
Wilson
Ryan
Roethlisberger
Romo
Rivers
Dak/Carr(too little data to really move up higher at this point)

Now, obviously there is a big drop off after the top 3. The question is do you consider the second tier elite.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 6, 2017)

Heck, I could have done a better job by simply kneeling the ball to keep the Falcons in field goal range. 

Why are you texting on here. The fact is No you couldn't and you are just like the rest of us sitting here with nothing else to do but complain.




weathermantrey said:


> Probably about 100,000 QB's that could have done a better job on that pivotal 4th quarter drive.
> 
> Heck, I could have done a better job by simply kneeling the ball to keep the Falcons in field goal range.
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Barfolomew (Feb 6, 2017)

Offense couldn't do anything in the second half.  That is why the Falcons lost.  The defense was gassed and the offense couldn't burn clock.  I put this on the OC and Ryan.  The OC for not playing the dink and dunk game or running the ball.  Ryan for fumbling, taking a couple sacks that screwed the game.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 6, 2017)

Hmmm. A bunch of butt hurt falcon fans. I didn't like the outcome but the future is bright for the falcons.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 6, 2017)

*re:*

I win either way:  Falcons didn't get the win, but two great GA Bulldawgs got rings!  So happy for Andrews and Mitchell!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Feb 6, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Hmmm. A bunch of butt hurt falcon fans. I didn't like the outcome but the future is bright for the falcons.



I think the departure of Shanahan will bring the Falcons back down to mediocre


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Feb 6, 2017)

weathermantrey said:


> Probably about 100,000 QB's that could have done a better job on that pivotal 4th quarter drive.
> 
> Heck, I could have done a better job by simply kneeling the ball to keep the Falcons in field goal range.
> 
> ...




Everyone on here complaining about the 3rd and 1 play that Matt was sacked on. You do realize that Ryan does not call the plays.  That call of not running the ball was all on KS  the OC no one else.  We run the ball, then kick a field goal and it is ball game.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 6, 2017)

formula1 said:


> I win either way:  Falcons didn't get the win, but two great GA Bulldawgs got rings!  So happy for Andrews and Mitchell!  Go Dawgs!



I agree and I won a nice chunk off the board at work

28 to 28...those two 8's worked their magic for me


----------



## Water Swat (Feb 6, 2017)

Very sad morning.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Everyone on here complaining about the 3rd and 1 play that Matt was sacked on. You do realize that Ryan does not call the plays.  That call of not running the ball was all on KS  the OC no one else.  We run the ball, then kick a field goal and it is ball game.



yep, just run 2 run plays straight ahead and bring out our fg kicker for an 11 pt lead. Instead they bring pressure and we drop back deep a few times and are knocked out of range. Bad calls.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2017)

tcward said:


> This^. Proud for Malcomb Mitchell and David Andrews tonigh though!



X2!

The play call on the 3rd down was dumb as heck and cost the coons the game.  Heck of a game though!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 6, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Everyone on here complaining about the 3rd and 1 play that Matt was sacked on. You do realize that Ryan does not call the plays.  That call of not running the ball was all on KS  the OC no one else.  We run the ball, then kick a field goal and it is ball game.





westcobbdog said:


> yep, just run 2 run plays straight ahead and bring out our fg kicker for an 11 pt lead. Instead they bring pressure and we drop back deep a few times and are knocked out of range. Bad calls.



x3

With the benefit of hindsight, I think it's pretty clear that running the ball would have been a much smarter approach.  Of course, if we run it and get stuffed deep in the backfield or fumble the ball, we'd all be complaining that they quit throwing the ball.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2017)

I complaining cause they lost.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2017)

The best 2 teams where there.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> x3
> 
> Of course, if we run it and get stuffed deep in the backfield or fumble the ball, we'd all be complaining that they quit throwing the ball.



Nope, not me. That one was so easy a 3rd grader could do it.


----------



## TJay (Feb 6, 2017)

Still a fan.


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

horns said:


> being a major sports team in georgia will bring the falcons back down to mediocre



FIFY. 

Did the 1995 Braves make a deal with the devil or something??


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 6, 2017)

Told y'all many times, don't waste your life on Matt Ryan or the Falcons.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Told y'all many times, don't waste your life on Matt Ryan or the Falcons.



or the dogs


----------



## sea trout (Feb 6, 2017)

westcobbdog said:


> yep, just run 2 run plays straight ahead and bring out our fg kicker for an 11 pt lead. Instead they bring pressure and we drop back deep a few times and are knocked out of range. Bad calls.



 yes!!
I lost my voice when Freeman wasn't lined up right on that second down!!!!!!

Still a fan!!!!! Young team!!!!! GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 6, 2017)

The moment was too big for Kyle Shanahan


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 6, 2017)

My wife went to bed after the lame halftime show and she made the comment, "the game is over". I kid you not, I said, "I'm staying up because, after all, its the Falcons leading, and I knew they had it in them to snatch defeat out of the hands of victory!!!" She laughed and said "no way!!!"

This morning she asked, "how bad was the final score", and I said, "not bad at all, the Patriots won by a TD". She laughed and said, "good one" and never said another word about it. 

As a Browns and Indians fan, I can feel your embarrassing pain!!!!!

Luckily, I have the Buckeyes to balance it all out. Not sure what you Ga boys do???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Told y'all many times, don't waste your life on Matt Ryan or the Falcons.





Falcons, uga, GT, Braves, they all SUCK !!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 6, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Luckily, I have the Buckeyes to balance it all out. Not sure what you Ga boys do???



We wait until next year!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Falcons, uga, GT, Braves, they all SUCK !!!



but the dogs sucked more than tek, right.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Luckily, I have the Buckeyes to balance it all out. Not sure what you Ga boys do???



At least the Falcons did score in their big game this season.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> At least the Falcons did score in their big game this season.....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 6, 2017)

^ ouch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2017)

sea trout said:


> yes!!
> I lost my voice when Freeman wasn't lined up right on that second down!!!!!!
> 
> Still a fan!!!!! Young team!!!!! GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!



Absolutely. They were deep in 1st and 2nd year pro starters, only a couple that had experience on the big stage in college. They've tasted it now. They are young and they will be back to win it next time, unlike Georgia Tech in the College Leagues.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 6, 2017)

Unfortunately, it was very disappointing having Brady & Belichick in mid-3rd Qtr. thru end of game to stifle, stop, & steamroll the Falcons who did not look like the same team as the first 2.5 Qtrs. 

Soon it will be time to start looking toward the future as mentioned in a song played just before lunch today on WSB radio with the Eric Von Haessler show . . . 



"*There's Always Tomorrow*" - Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer 




OR


*"THERE'S ALWAYS TOMORROW"* Song From RUDOLPH THE RED-NOSED REINDEER

*"Claireese The Doe Sings "There's Always Tomorrow" To Rudolph*, After The Other Reindeers Make Fun Of His Red Nose"


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 6, 2017)

After recovering from the pain somewhat, I have thought about it and almost all the experts had predicted a close but high scoring game, with the Falcons getting edged out by a time tested team.

Everyone knew Brady would  be hard to stop, and ATL did an amazing job for 3 quarters then ran out of gas.

If it was the Falcons down at the half then came back, only to lose in OT I would be feeling a lot better about the game.

Still makes me nauseated thinking about that missed FG opportunity that probably could have iced it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Feb 6, 2017)

Don't worry boys. The Falcons will be back.


----------



## b rad (Feb 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Told y'all many times, don't waste your life on Matt Ryan or the Falcons.



or garbage Clemson


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 6, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> At least the Falcons did score in their big game this season.....



They both count as a loss!!! 

Now, since we are comparing teams, what year did any team from Ga champ during this current decade, or even the last decade? Just asking for a friend.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2017)

For all you experts saying Ryan is a mediocre QB who lost the game I would like to point out a couple of facts and ask a question.

Fact 1 - Ryan engineered 21 points on the scoreboard.

Fact 2 - The Pats won because they scored more points than the Falcons.

Question - What position does Ryan play on the D side of the ball?


----------



## srb (Feb 6, 2017)

You could see this going down at the end.....

The flip~~~~

All over with..


----------



## Horns (Feb 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> For all you experts saying Ryan is a mediocre QB who lost the game I would like to point out a couple of facts and ask a question.
> 
> Fact 1 - Ryan engineered 21 points on the scoreboard.
> 
> ...


My bashing is based on the collective archive of Ryan's 4th quarter disasters. How many times does he take a sack or throw an INT late in the 4th quarter? And when that happens, doesn't it equate to a Falcons loss?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2017)

I think Ryan is above mediocre QB. I also thing our secondary looked like a high school team at several times. My problem with Ryan is I don't thing he has what it takes to win a Super Bowl. I know there were some missed blocks, but the Pats missed blocks too and Brady slid left or right found his receivers in the face of great pressure. This is not the first time Ryan has failed to produce when it counts and it want be the last. I do not think you can win a SB with him. Three plays that made a lot of difference. The first was the sack on the first drive, he had some people open underneath and he just held the ball too long. After the botched on side kick he took us out of FG range again by not getting rid of the ball. And the fumble can be blamed on missed blocks all day long, but a SB winning QB might get sacked, but he does not fumble the game away.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 6, 2017)

Horns said:


> My bashing is based on the collective archive of Ryan's 4th quarter disasters. How many times does he take a sack or throw an INT late in the 4th quarter? And when that happens, doesn't it equate to a Falcons loss?



At one point the score was 28-3, Falcons.

I'll ask the question again. What position on the D does Ryan play?


----------



## Big Foot (Feb 6, 2017)

Wasted a solid hangover


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> At one point the score was 28-3, Falcons.
> 
> I'll ask the question again. What position on the D does Ryan play?



Yup! I think Ryan did more than his part in last nights game. That late sack and turnover was brutal, but the o line takes the blame for that. And our D flat out got worn down. And if you were paying close attention, those mighty fine Patriot receivers were making some crazy catches late in the game. You have to tip your hat to them. They made the plays when the game was on the line.

Look at these terrible stats!


----------



## riprap (Feb 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> At one point the score was 28-3, Falcons.
> 
> I'll ask the question again. What position on the D does Ryan play?



He would have gotten a lot more playing time last night if he was on the defense. I bet the D would have loved a couple of long drives.


----------



## oldenred (Feb 6, 2017)

elfiii said:


> For all you experts saying Ryan is a mediocre QB who lost the game I would like to point out a couple of facts and ask a question.
> 
> Fact 1 - Ryan engineered 21 points on the scoreboard.
> 
> ...



Actually Ryan only engineered 14 points, the other 14 came from their defense. Yes the Falcons offense scored 7 of those  but in short yardage situation where I give most of the credit to their defense. I told y'all Atlanta's #27 defense wasn't gonna hold Brady and the Pats under 30. I also said Julio would be held under 100 and Falcons under 30. I won a lot of money betting on my Pats last noght and all year long. Brady is the GOAT, he showed the heart of a champion like know one has ever seen before. He spotted Atlanta 3 quarters and they still couldn't win!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 6, 2017)

Each team had some great highlights, but it probably was not the way the Falcons would prefer to be remembered in the history records, especially with 31 unanswered points for the last part of the game.  

Interesting *Box Score* details . . . 

Patriots - 93 plays, 37 1st-downs, 40:31 time of posession 

Falcons - 46 plays, 17 1st-downs, 23:27 time of posession





BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Unfortunately, it was very disappointing having Brady & Belichick in mid-3rd Qtr. thru end of game to stifle, stop, & steamroll the Falcons who did not look like the same team as the first 2.5 Qtrs.
> 
> Soon it will be time to start looking toward the future as mentioned in a song played just before lunch today on WSB radio with the Eric Von Haessler show . . .
> 
> ...





http://scores.espn.com/nfl/story/_/...ally-takes-san-francisco-49ers-head-coach-job

*Kyle Shanahan takes 49ers head-coach job now that Falcons out*

9:31 PM ET



> The *Niners announced Monday that they have officially hired Atlanta offensive coordinator Kyle Shanahan to be their head coach*. The deal is expected to run for six years, matching the contract the 49ers gave new general manager John Lynch. Shanahan becomes the team's fourth coach in as many years, replacing Chip Kelly, who followed Jim Tomsula and Jim Harbaugh.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 7, 2017)

Ryan did not cost us that game.  Poor play calling and gassed defense cost that game.  Brady very patiently ran enough plays to wear our D out and then took over the game. 1st half he was chased and hurried.  Second half, he looked like he was sitting in a rocking chair sipping a beverage.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2017)

Big Foot said:


> Wasted a solid hangover





Most of Atlanta did too...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 7, 2017)

We play it right and kick the field goal then this Brady talk never gets legs. He's good and LUCKY. Seahawks had him beat then they screwed up and didn't run the ball. Like the Falcons!!!!!


----------

